# Looking for employment



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm a 21 year old female who is going to be graduating in May with a criminal justice degree. I have been looking at all the P.D.'s around me and none of them are hiring. My ideal job would be to start as a dispatcher and when they offer the civil service exam next year and try for a p.o. job. If anyone knows of any openings in Mass or has any advice I'd love to hear it.

thanks :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Don't restrict yourself to civil service departments, apply to every police department you can think of....federal, colleges, universities, DMH, etc.

Check these sites often;

http://www.usajobs.opm.gov/ (job series 0083 is police, 0085 is security, 0025 is park ranger)

http://ceo.hrd.state.ma.us/


----------



## SP880 (Feb 27, 2006)

If you can start building City of Boston Residency now then in a year you'll be in good shape for BPD. Keep/Get into shape because BPD is hiring females.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Departments are always looking for females. Go ahead and apply even if they're not hiring, they may hire you because your a female.


----------

